# Maccabi vs Siena



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh my ****ing god. That's all I have to say about this game.

Might be the best game this season, so far.
Like a thousand lead changes, only 1-3 leads in the second half. Vujcic and Parker kicked ***, Thornton and Vanterpool kicked ***. Sharunas with complete crap game, 0-8 fro 3... Then, 30 seconds left, he goes for some crazy shot from the pits of hell, pulls a three pointer out of his *** and wins the game.

Man, what an amazing game. Siena ALWAYS make Maccabi's life hard, this time it was simply amazing. They are such a good team.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

The best game this season so far was Barcelona-Zalgiris and Maccabi-Zalgiris goes in 2nd place. Thats if you wanna a real objective opinion :biggrin: 

I wasnt following Maccabi-Siena on el.net netcasting, but I was in the chat and people were there "oh Saras has 0/5 from 3... hes 0/7... oh hes 0/8 from 3pt", so I thought to myself that he will miss his 9th attempt also, but will hit the 10th for game winner. Well, he decided to win the game by his 9th attempt and thats great  He shot 4/19 overall, but you cant be mad on him for that only shot in the end :yes:


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

You should've seen me at home watching the game...
Sarunas puts up a brick after brick after brick... 25 seconds left, I'm begging for him to pass a great ball to Vujcic, then he goes up for a three from huge distance... I'm like "you *******!!! What the hell are you doing???" then it goes in... I almost crapped my pants... Man it was great.
If he'd miss that shot, Pini Gershon would seriously smack him in the face, the whole game he was yelling at him on timeouts to stop throwing stupid shots, then the most bizarre, stupid shot comes in the most important moment.

Man, gotta give props to Siena too, they were great. Amazing deffense, and Vanterpool just murdered us.
Really great game. :clap:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I watched it as well, great game! Saras must have ice-water in his veins or something, or else he wouldn't have made that shot. Goes to show that great players show up when it matters.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

LegoHat said:


> I watched it as well, great game! Saras must have ice-water in his veins or something, or else he wouldn't have made that shot.


Yeah either that or balls the size of a small planet. Damn...


----------

